# HME and the Bolt



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

So, as mentioned elsewhere, the "Add an App" function is still present on the Apps menu of the Bolt, but appears not to work, always giving a 307 error, at least with my site and David Blackledge's.

Additionally, the zeroconf announcements from HME for Python are not being recognized. The Java SDK sample announcements _do_ work (although I can't then get the apps to leave the menu by shutting down the server, but that's not a new problem). The apps themselves work, and interestingly, I can run the HME for Python apps whose names happen to overlap with the SDK samples -- but only those -- by launching runsamples.sh before start.py.

I hope TiVo will fix these problems, but at some point, I suspect they'll shut off HME functionality rather than bother maintaining something they no longer use themselves. The bits are already rotting. 

Meanwhile, I'll keep trying to figure out what the heck the Bolt doesn't like about HME for Python's announcements...


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

Gotta ask the stupid question: did you restart the Bolt and see if it starts working?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Dude I've had it for weeks now, it's been restarted countless times. This is your long-term report right here.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I read somewhere else that TiVo Desktop only works with a Bolt when in Bonjure mode and not in TiVo Beacon mode. Doesn't the HME stuff use the same, or similar, announcement stuff as TiVo Beacon? Maybe that's why it's not working? 

I agree that they will likely disable HME completely at some point in the near future. I'm actually surprised it works at all on the Bolt. It may be a mistake. Ira essentially said that the Bolt was an HTML5 only platform. 

On the plus side, based on the whole Nasflix thing, it does seem possible for community developers to get apps posted in the Opera store. So we're not completely cut off. Although it would be cool if they added a way to run local HTML5 apps too.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> I read somewhere else that TiVo Desktop only works with a Bolt when in Bonjure mode and not in TiVo Beacon mode. Doesn't the HME stuff use the same, or similar, announcement stuff as TiVo Beacon? Maybe that's why it's not working?


No, actually HME has always used Bonjour.


----------

